# Stabilizer and Sight Covers - DP Sleeves



## 30x (Feb 24, 2003)

Hey Everyone,

Just wanted to let you know that I will be at the Arizona Cup this weekend, so if you need some stabilizer or sight sleeves I will have some available. If I run short we can ship them out for you when I get back on Monday.
Hope to see you there!

Good Luck Shooting!

Duane Price


----------



## 30x (Feb 24, 2003)

Hello everyone,

I will be at the Texas Shoot out this wekend so if you need some sleeves for your stabilizers or your sights I will have a limited supply. Hope to see you there!

Good Luck Shooting!

Duane Price


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

Still making these sleeves DP?


----------



## screemnjay (Nov 2, 2008)

I just purchased, and took delivery of, one from Lancaster this past week.


----------

